# New vivarium build



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Decided that my LX48 is to small for George so I decided to sort a new one

I got a few quotes from builders for the design I wanted but decided to build it myself (almost half the cost!)

So..

George..










The design..



















The start..



















Costs of wood ect came to about £90 from B&Q, got a really nice chap that cut all the ply to size for me for free

Glass will be ready on Wednesday morning (cost £66)

consisting of

2 14"x10" - 4mm (top sides)
2 14"x17" - 4mm (bottom sides)

2 24"x17" - 6mm (doors)
1 47"x10" - 4mm (top front)

All toughened

To be continued


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Could have bought pretty much the same viv from surrey pet supplies for £60... Good luck though, good to see the progress. I always like watching viv builds : victory:


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

60 quid for a 3ftx4ftx2ft?, none that I've seen!

Anyway, George is a very nosie lad and he will love the glass all round it and it will still be going strong years after normal chipboard designs have crumbed!


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

i got a 4x2x2 viv for £50 brand knew froma viv builder ;D


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I3arry said:


> 60 quid for a 3ftx4ftx2ft?, none that I've seen!
> 
> Anyway, George is a very nosie lad and he will love the glass all round it and it will still be going strong years after normal chipboard designs have crumbed!


Whoops my calculations were somewhat out lol


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Started to build the basic frame



















I cant do a lot to the sides and front until I collect the glass on wednsday so I going to start on the rock effect background


----------



## Draig (Oct 4, 2010)

Its looking really good :2thumb:

Despite the cost side, your gonna have alot more satisfaction knowing I made this.

Keep the pics coming


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

nice :2thumb:


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Last photo for the day










Cost wise £160 all in is not bad imo considering what you would pay for a 3x2x4 viv (without this amount of glass) then most will pay out 30 - 40 to build the fake wall ect and I have all that factored in to the cost :2thumb:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

who cares about the cost. it's the self satisfaction of building to your own requirements and the reward that follows of the self build. good choice of wood thickness for insulation needs later. 

good luck with the rest of the build and background design


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Just heating up the craft iron to start the rock wall


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Cutting up finished for the wall










This will be finished with 3 coats of floor tile grout then a dark paint and orange then 2 layers of PVA glue and sand

Glass!


----------



## Catfud (Mar 2, 2010)

Looking better and better with each new set of pics.

It took me a while to notice that the second pic was of sheets of glass. I was sat here wondering why you had posted pictures of a shed with blue stickers on it lol :whistling2::blush:


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

So woke up this morning and decided that the fake wall looked awful so decided to redo it

The victim










The weapon of choice










The result










Looks far better imo!


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Did the cutting out for the glass today, the plan was to cut groves all around about 4mm in but after destroying loads of wood cutting discs and creating more smoke then a burning house I gave up on that idea and decided to inset the glass on the outside of the vivarium (this will all be covered with 6mm hardwood plywood anyway)

So anyway

The cut outs










With the glass in place


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Seem to be posting to myself but I don't mind!










Groves for the top front panel cut and fitted!










Wall secured in to place and gaps all around the edges filled in and the 2 ledges secured in


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Looking pretty good so far, makes think I should pull my finger out and do the viv build ive been talking about doing for the last 2 years :whistling2:


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

looking good, keep us posted


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## chuckie127 (Sep 5, 2009)

Mate this is completly amazing! Would you concider building me one? for payment? its perfect!


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

chuckie127 said:


> Mate this is completly amazing! Would you concider building me one? for payment? its perfect!


I don't think it would be cost effective tbh

Maybe if it was built from contiboard which would take hours rather than days to build


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

The light fitting for his basking spot



















Final glass fit test before I start the tidying up ect










Pipper and George testing it for size!


----------



## Broxi_jim (Jul 19, 2010)

Looking good so far m8 :2thumb:


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Finally got round to grouting










First 2 coats were with floor grout










Then the last 2 coats with tile grout, I noticed after the second coat that the grout contained fungicide :censor: but it shouldn't matter since I intend to doing 3 good coats of floor varnish over it all!

Just need to let the last coat dry then clean up/painting starts


----------



## Draig (Oct 4, 2010)

Loving watching this one, its gonna be fantastic :2thumb:


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

literally, as i scroll through this i'm waiting for the end product cause each step makes it look better and better, personally not sure about the background, but a background is better than blank wood, when it's finished i bet it'll look epic.

dreading my build i need to do in a year. 8x2x4 animal trough with a 2 or 3 foot high frame round it, trough will be filled to the brim with dirt for tunnels and then it'll have 2 tiers inside the viv (basking spot will be at the top)

like i said though, that's a year away or so.


----------



## Draig (Oct 4, 2010)

SteamedPolecat said:


> literally, as i scroll through this i'm waiting for the end p[roduct cause each step makes it look better and better, personally not sure about the backfround, but a background is better than blank wood, when it's finished i bet it'll look epic.
> 
> dereading my build i need to do in a year. 8x2x4 animal trough with a 2 or 3 foot high frame round it, trough will be filled to the brim with dirt for tunnels and then it'll have 2 tiers inside the viv (basking spot will be at the top)
> 
> like i said though, that's a year away or so.


I hope there will be pics :2thumb:


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

Draig said:


> I hope there will be pics :2thumb:


there will be. ATM what i have is suffiecient but by the time my bosc hits like a year - year and a half it'll be FAR too small. i'm gonna go slowly with it as it'll be my first build so it may be a 2 month project, but i'm aiming for a big mutha:censor: for when monty is a big size, it'll be in my living room so when people come round they'll just see this huge wooden lit up and planted box. :2thumb:


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

When the background is done hopefully it will turn out like my old one here


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

that's rather epic, tbf, i thought you were leaving it black (cause i'm a smacktard, obviously) but painted up it looks real nice, also like those steps you got going on.


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Wall painting
































































Decided to not use sand after all because it absorbs the varnish to much and takes a lot longer for the fumes to dissipate!


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

First serous :censor: picked up antique pine varnish and did the top part of the wall before I noticed :bash: :bash: going to leave it to dry for a few hours but I think I'm going to have to sand it down and repaint the top section


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

After the varnish screwup it turned out _really_ dark so I decided to sand it down

As it happened I had run out of the darker colour brown so tried it using the second colour



















Though it looks ok I'm not really happy with the result (may look better when fully dry) and it maybe a trip in town tomorrow to get more brown :bash:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

nice wall :2thumb: i actually like the coppertone effect of the first coat :mf_dribble:
still think you could have left the first backround in, esp after the work you put in there and that would have come out looking pretty good IMO

nice project, keep up the good work


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Only takes a hour or so to do all the wall painting (all coats) so I may go back to the old one I did depending on how this one turns out.


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

After the mess ups with paint ect I have finally got the final paint done and done the first coat of varnish!



















The second photo shows it a lot better than the first (first looks darker than it is)


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Front 6mm ply










side 6mm ply










Had loads of hassle cutting the sides out because I was daft and lent my neighbour my jigsaw and he managed to twist the blade arm so I had to strip it down and straighting it :bash:

I still have the left side to do then a load of sanding down but its now close to the end of the project! : victory:


----------



## GemmaPerks (Mar 8, 2010)

it's looking really good, I can't wait to see the finished article.


wish I had the time, tools, skill to-do something like this.


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

On the final run now, all that is left to do is attach the top runner and give it a few coats of varnish 

not the best photo!


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

That looks cracking mate, your a good Joiner for deffo!


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

NOO lol, i thought i was gunna get to see the finished piece haha - cannot wait to see it all done ;p x


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Won't have to wait long LuiBlu, I should get all of not most of the varnishing done tomorrow (got to love quick dry varnish!)


----------



## markgecko (Jan 17, 2009)

looks really great pal. wish i could do something like that!!


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Varnishing finished



















thats pretty much the whole thing done just need to let the fumes dissipate and furnish it with some vines ect and lay canvas on the floor!

Tests show the basking stop hitting 104 and 80 in the cool end but it takes a good hour to fully heat up


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

looking great.


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

wow, that's looking tremazin'! that's tremendous AND amazing all at the same time btw, haha.

Can't wait to see the wee guy in his new home 

x


----------



## Rae1990 (Sep 30, 2009)

thats an amazing build  

well done


----------



## GemmaPerks (Mar 8, 2010)

I take it because of the tall design with split level, you will need more than one UV?

And maybe a 2nd heat source for the winter months?


Looks really good BTW


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

post when they're in and homed!


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

No, the UVB will sit at the front between the top and bottom glass sections so no matter where he is he can get close to it and the house is kept around 60-70 F all year round (I hate the cold!) so inside the vivarium shouldn't (hopefully) need more than a 100w buld


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

where is the best place to go about getting the timbers/wood?

i need 4 7x3 foot sections and 2 3x3's

it'll be a viv for a fully grown bosc (7x3x3, a little small but the biggest i can provide) i am hoping this would be sufficient, but it's just finding the best places to get the wood together....anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

I just went to B&Q, they cut it to size for me


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

I3arry said:


> I just went to B&Q, they cut it to size for me


so i assume they just get huge sheets?


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

8x4 sheets but you can get smaller ones


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

I3arry said:


> 8x4 sheets but you can get smaller ones


ok, thanks for that, i might be able to stretch to 8x4 anyway, it just seems abit big for where it'll be.


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

I got a 8x4 softwood plywood (18mm) and a hardwood plywood (6mm) and that built the whole viv with very little waste


----------



## HDreptiles (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow. That is amazing. I love how you set the glass in. I am in the throws of building a new viv for my fire skink, and it is not looking anywhere near as good as yours. Good job man. I love the background too.:no1:


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

I3arry said:


> I got a 8x4 softwood plywood (18mm) and a hardwood plywood (6mm) and that built the whole viv with very little waste


yea it'll be an 8x4x4 viv... that's why i say it may be abit big...


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback, really enjoyed building it, really want to build something else now but don't need anything else


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

:flrt: can we get a wee pic of the happy chap in his new viv then? Pleeease? lol x


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Not for at least a few weeks I'm afraid, I need to wait until all the varnish fumes have dissipated, I have a 100w spot heating it 18 hours a day atm but it will still take time : victory:


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

I3arry said:


> Not for at least a few weeks I'm afraid, I need to wait until all the varnish fumes have dissipated, I have a 100w spot heating it 18 hours a day atm but it will still take time : victory:


Aww lol that's ok. I'll be here ;p
Thread = subscribed. Oh yeah... lol x


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Just as you thought I had finished I came back with more!

We decided that the units that our old vivarium was on is not strong enough to hold this (took 2 of us 5 minutes to move it from kitchen to front room :lol2

So I am going to build a base to house it, it will be the same size and covered with the same 6mm plywood as the vivarium was

The plan..










It will house 2 large shelves, nothing fancy


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

So started the unit today for the vivarium

Excuse the bad photo, my pone hates the lighting in kitchen



















I have made a few design changes for strength, not done much as I started late and my cordless died on me


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Basic frame



















Didn't need to use a brace at the bottom but I plan on making round feet so it will be used to hold them on


----------



## Jezza2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow I take my hat off to you, that is an impressive viv, im sure your beardie will love it.:notworthy
I have been looking at lots of pics of people's diy viv builds as I need to build a bigger one for my Egyptian uro. I am thinking of using the space under my stairs which is 65 long x 32 deep x 24 high. I will post some pics to give you an idea.
Any idea what type of wood to use, lights etc??
Thanks


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

I couldn't get hold of the same 6mm plywood I used before so its going to be a different colour to the vivarium 




























Need some sanding and a bit of filling then I can start on the doors and finish the trim and varnish

Jezza everyone has their own opinion on wood type but lighting - I'm just using a 100w reflector bulb and 36" uvb


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

The best wood filler in the world! (saw dust and PVA glue)











First coat of clear varnish, think I'll do 2 more after this










Not done the doors yet as I can't decide on how to do them!


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Finally got round to doing the doors which was more hassle than it should have been, The 6mm ply that I used on the front had to be ripped off (nailed and glued!!) because I forgot to plane down a small section of the 6mm ply I used as the inside surrounding :banghead: , so that took a while to strip and sand back to the beams

Decided on a basic set of doors and managed to get hold of some old tongue and grove pine boards


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Looking impressive.


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks amazing :2thumb:


----------



## -Anubis- (Jan 23, 2010)

Great build mate I especially like the side window idea


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

After finishing the base for it and placing it on the base it just didn't look right so I stripped off the pine and used the darker wood on the vivarium.










The vivarium outside is not varnished yet so it looks lighter atm

I have a bit of sanding then just the varnish to do!


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

woot woo lol x


----------



## razer121 (May 4, 2011)

Looks very slick indeed :2thumb:


----------



## Yoshi-Nimble (May 3, 2011)

Looks great! Can't wait to see it with all the substrate and george!


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Job done.


----------



## scar (May 29, 2011)

*do u still have the viv u built first*

if u still have the viv that u made first pm me


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks good mate, personally I would leave out the varnish, but nice build otherwise : victory:

Jay


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

scar said:


> if u still have the viv that u made first pm me


I didn't build the old one, its a Vivexotic LX48



Pendragon said:


> Looks good mate, personally I would leave out the varnish, but nice build otherwise : victory:
> 
> Jay


my kids would get their dirty fingers over a unfinished wood one!


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

I ment on the fake rock background, though Beardie dirty fingers are probably just as bad : victory:

Jay


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Vivarium is ready to use :mf_dribble:

I will start moving all of the hardware from Georges old vivarium later today and get some photos done!


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Not alot more to do, just need to let him settle but he seems more than happy in it.


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

woot woo! it's lovely! well done :2thumb: x


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

beautiful piece of furniture. excellent build. well done.


----------

